# Tuf 10



## Knives (Nov 25, 2009)

I just read that Darrill Schoonover was called back to active duty for the Army http://bit.ly/531Hyh 

In the interview he said he was fighting on the finale Dec. 5.  Did he unintentionally reveal that he defeated Marcus Jones on the un-aired Dec 2 semi-final episode?

I'm so confused.  I can't find any discussions with the same question.  Opinions please!


----------



## PictonMA (Nov 27, 2009)

It's also possible that he loses the unaired Dec 2 fight but is called back to fight on the Dec 5 card against someone else who lost.


----------



## Damon1698 (Dec 1, 2009)

I miss two episodes now I'm totally lost :hb:


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 1, 2009)

Am I mistaken -- or have they somehow brought Kimbo back, despite his loss early on?


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 1, 2009)

this season sux anyway so much isnt missed.  only 2 fighters seem to b worth a damn.  "titties" is in the army?... go figure.  gotta b a reservist.


----------



## Knives (Dec 2, 2009)

results leaked on wikipedia already it looks like


----------



## Marginal (Dec 3, 2009)

I laughed hard when the Brit waggled his chin at Roy and promptly got demolished.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2009)

Marginal said:


> I laughed hard when the Brit waggled his chin at Roy and promptly got demolished.



That was interesting and just another reason not to show boat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will say that I was surprised when Marcus lost last night.  Still Brandon really caught him and that is all it takes.


----------



## MattJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That was interesting and just another reason not to show boat.


 
Haha, agreed!



> I will say that I was surprised when Marcus lost last night. Still Brandon really caught him and that is all it takes.


 
I was suprised, too. Marcus was fairly dominant in that fight up until he got caught. One good hit is all it takes! I think Marcus will beat Mitrione in the finale, though. I have Alexander whupping Kimbo's legs all over the place, too. Jones over Hamill.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2009)

I think you have some pretty good picks there.  Truthfully Marcus is the hidden gem in this season as he has unlimited potential and the size to match it!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 4, 2009)

Not to mention a great mental attitude and outlook.  very different from a lot of the guys that get on the show.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Not to mention a great mental attitude and outlook.  very different from a lot of the guys that get on the show.



Yes, even when Marcus lost my wife and I felt bad even though we have been rooting for Rashad's team all along. (he is a *Spartan* after all and so are we)


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 4, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think you have some pretty good picks there. Truthfully Marcus is the hidden gem in this season as he has unlimited potential and the size to match it!


 
What I thought was a huge benefit was his size.  Even from a good guard, he could still reach over and pound "titties" and knock him out.  Now I dont mean a Real good guard, but titties had his legs wrapped around Marcus's waist above marcus's hips and marcus still pounded the sense out of him.


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 4, 2009)

i cant believe fat boy roy is gonna be in the finals.  Brandon seems decent... but the other????  but hey, he won and seems to keep winning.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 4, 2009)

He has a consistent (and so far effective strategy), take 'em down, put that big 'ol belly on their face, kneel on the hand and slap at their head until the ref stops the fight.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> He has a consistent (and so far effective strategy), take 'em down, put that big 'ol belly on their face, kneel on the hand and slap at their head until the ref stops the fight.


 

Well Roy has a way of getting his opponet to fight his fight instead of there own, until somebody figures out not to play his game he will keep winning.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree....it just makes for lame fights is all.  I can't help but feel the strategy is flawed...but it'll take a better athlete/mma tactitian than myself to figure it out 

I wonder how he'd do againstg a Lyoto Machida or someone more discliplened and athletic than the guys int he hosue?

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> He has a consistent (and so far effective strategy), take 'em down, put that big 'ol belly on their face, kneel on the hand and slap at their head until the ref stops the fight.



It is a real effective strategy for him.


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 6, 2009)

I CANNOT BELIEVE HE KNOCKED OUT BRANDON>

well, roy won again.  and now Dana, who obviously didnt like him, had to pay him and give him a shot in the UFC.

WOW...

On another note...

Kimbo looked like he greatly improved his ground game.  I must say, he impressed me there.  Not saying he is top nothc yet, but he definately was improved over before.  I was surprise at his Innacurate punching though.  I couldn't believe he was missing some easy shots.... that was very surprising to me.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 6, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> I agree....it just makes for lame fights is all.  I can't help but feel the strategy is flawed...but it'll take a better athlete/mma tactitian than myself to figure it out



I wouldn't even say it's a strategy. It seemed more like a tactic to make the people he caught in the crucifix look as bad as possible. 

It's kinda funny that a ref'll call the fight during that, (rather than standing them up even thought basically nothing is happening) but will let Jones pound on Hamil with every elbow strike under the sun for years before he does anything. (And then it's a bizarre DQ.)

The Slice fight was pathetic. 2:30 of circling? Deep stuff there.


----------



## crushing (Dec 6, 2009)

Marginal said:


> I wouldn't even say it's a strategy. It seemed more like a tactic to make the people he caught in the crucifix look as bad as possible.
> 
> It's kinda funny that a ref'll call the fight during that, (rather than standing them up even thought basically nothing is happening) but will let Jones pound on Hamil with every elbow strike under the sun for years before he does anything. (And then it's a bizarre DQ.)
> 
> The Slice fight was pathetic. 2:30 of circling? Deep stuff there.



Nelson's crucifix - He admitted that he tries to make it look bad in an earlier episode, even so far as to have his corner count the strikes as they land in an attempt to influence the ref and judges.

Jones/Hamil - What other outcome should be expected when an illegal strike ends the fight?

Slice/Alexander - The circling ended up hurting Alexander, it gave the refs a reason to give company's heavily promoted Slice the first round.  Apparently Alexander wanted to win the fight by sniping the knee, not put on a toe-to-toe show for Dana and the fans.  At least we finally got to Slice win a fight.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2009)

Houston's game plan was terrible as if he really went at Kimbo he would probably win.  He has heavy hands too so why not go for it! 

Roy Nelson did his thing and that was that.  Brando has lot's of potential but Roy is simply better at this point.  Dana had better get used to Roy as he has enough skill to be competitive in the UFC.

*What is really upsetting is Jones DQ.*






   I thought it should have been stopped four or five blows before the elbow point shot.  The referee really blew that one.  Hamil was pathetic and Jones really took it to him.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Houston's game plan was terrible as if he really went at Kimbo he would probably win.  He has heavy hands too so why not go for it!
> 
> Roy Nelson did his thing and that was that.  Brando has lot's of potential but Roy is simply better at this point.  Dana had better get used to Roy as he has enough skill to be competitive in the UFC.
> 
> ...


Jones was DQed per the rules -- but I agree, too, that the ref had every reason to stop it before he threw those two vertical elbow spikes, too.  Jones was even looking the ref, almost like "what've I gotta do?"

Kimbo?  Didn't wow me.  His ground game improved, but it didn't really look like Alexander was fighting very hard either.  I can't help but be suspicious.  Too many stories about Kimbo Slice getting special treatment throughout...  

Nelson....  Beautiful KO.  He took advantage of a huge hole, and made sure there'd be no argument about the winner.  But, y'know, I've got a fair chunk of weight that I could stand to lose.  Then again, I'm NOT a professional fighter.  My job ain't training.  I'm not saying he's gotta be ripped like a body builder... but if he dropped about 20 or so pounds, I bet he'd fight better.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 6, 2009)

crushing said:


> Jones/Hamil - What other outcome should be expected when an illegal strike ends the fight?



Hamil wasn't really defending himself for a long time before that illegal strike came out. The fight should've been stopped before that was an issue. They weren't even going to DQ him until it was clear that Hamil wasn't going to be able to continue. Terrible reffing on Mazagatti's part.


----------



## crushing (Dec 6, 2009)

Marginal said:


> Hamil wasn't really defending himself for a long time before that illegal strike came out. The fight should've been stopped before that was an issue. They weren't even going to DQ him until it was clear that Hamil wasn't going to be able to continue. Terrible reffing on Mazagatti's part.



It is also my opinion that the fight should have been stopped before the illegal strikes were thrown.  It wasn't.  There wouldn't be a reason for the DQ if Hamil were able to continue.

I got the feeling in the post fight interview that Hamil didn't realize Jones was DQ'd.  He even admitted he couldn't really defend himself because of his injured arm.


----------

